# Won't eat in front of me...



## Crnch_n_Mnch (Jan 17, 2008)

I've had my juvenile RB's for about 3 weeks now. I've got 4 of them about 2.5". They're eating well on a variety of foods but I can't get them to eat in front of me. If I throw a few pieces of talapia in the tank they sink to the bottom. The p's will come out of hiding about 5mins after I move away from the tank.

The tank is in my living room where I spend most of my time. I've been trying to spend a good amount of time in front of the tank so they get used to me.

These fish are great to watch but I'm missing out the show they give during feeding times. I want to be able to throw food in the tank and watch them all go after it. Will they grow out of this hiding stage and eventually become more brave? Is there anything I can do to help it along? Thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

they'll come out of their shell, three weeks is usually still considered the settling in period, just give them some time and before long they'll be tearin food up in front of you. just keep doin what you're doin


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

3 weeks??? Kinda seems like a long time to me.... In my experience, Serra's usually take longer to eat in front of their owners but it never took any of my Reds that long to go after food in front of me. Perhaps you should try to let them go an extra day without food and try feeding them when they're more hungry.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

some people's reds have taken months to come out of their shell, i wouldn't worry about them not eating in front of you yet.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

They should get use to it my friend.

When i got my reds when they were dime size they had no issue like this. I once had a 8 inch Caribe who would rarly eat infront of me/ all i did was shut the lights off and stand beside the tank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

How many you got and what size tank?
Any dime size reds I've ever had would come and frenzy at bloodworms and flake food as soon as it hit the water.

Try something more bite size like bloodworms.
Chunks of tilapia is pretty major for piranhas that size...
Besides, bloodworms have more protein.

(I recommend live bloodworms.)


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

they'll come around bro


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

i think piranhas are smarter and much more intuitive than alot of people give them credit for. the more you sit and observe them the more interesting and entertaining they become! IMO if you have skittish fish or a solo serra you are trying to get to come out of his shell, you must have hiding spots. what i would do, is give him a place where he can be completely hidden, with no direct light. but put it in a place where he wont want to stay all day and never leave. i think a good way to do this would be in a high current area, where he is forced to swim constantly. this way he can have his security cave, but will be encouraged to venture out into places where he might be seen.

another aspect i think is important is to have the tank lights on a timer. when the lights come on they feel extremely vulnerable until the become accustomed to it. it also scares them if you are reaching above the tank messing with stuff, and the combination of both at the same time is just too much for them. if you arent in the room when they come on it will make it much easier on the fish. plus, its good for them to get used to the routine of the lights, as opposed to them coming on at random times every day.

but, the number 1 thing i have learned about skitishness, is the less you are in the tank the better. set up your tank exactly how you want it before you even put the fish in, and leave it that way forever. try and make water changes as stressless as possible. i think everytime youre in the tank it takes away a tiny bit of their bravery forever, and things like completely redecorating or changing tanks can be completely detrimental to having your piranhas as comfortable as possible, as quickly as possible. pretty much starting over, only this time it will take even longer for them to settle in. and next time even longer. its almost a trust or bond you have with them. if they never see you in the tank chasing around fish with a net, and flipping their world upside down, they feel safe. almost like their little impenitrable bubble.

another thing id like to point out, is you need to spend as much time directly in front of the tank as possible. not only will your piranhas learn your body language, and that you arent a threat, but it also makes stressfull situations fewer and farther in between in comparison. so instead of every time you go close to the tank its to change water, or something else that scares them, usually when you come to the tank its a peaceful expierience for them, and only rarely is it something that they should be worried about.


----------



## ductTAPE (Jan 21, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> How many you got and what size tank?
> Any dime size reds I've ever had would come and frenzy at bloodworms and flake food as soon as it hit the water.
> 
> Try something more bite size like bloodworms.
> ...


mine go crazy after freeze dried bloodworms.. but i'm out of that... but they still eat in front of me.. [:


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Crnch_n_Mnch said:


> I've had my juvenile RB's for about 3 weeks now. I've got 4 of them about 2.5". They're eating well on a variety of foods but I can't get them to eat in front of me. If I throw a few pieces of talapia in the tank they sink to the bottom. The p's will come out of hiding about 5mins after I move away from the tank.
> 
> The tank is in my living room where I spend most of my time. I've been trying to spend a good amount of time in front of the tank so they get used to me.
> 
> These fish are great to watch but I'm missing out the show they give during feeding times. I want to be able to throw food in the tank and watch them all go after it. Will they grow out of this hiding stage and eventually become more brave? Is there anything I can do to help it along? Thanks.


give them their space drop the food and then get back a bit thell come right out my rhom waits till he heres the door shut then he eats so i will sit by the door and shut it as if i left and the n watch him eat


----------

